# Who's cuter?



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 12, 2008)

I vote her, but he's a very close second


----------



## melgalea (Aug 12, 2008)

how come your not in the photo jonno. i would vote for you 
but hmmm i guess the little glider wins my vote for now. it has beautiful big eyes


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 12, 2008)

Is that yours? (the glider lol)
I thought we couldn't keep Sugar Gliders in qld or is that taken somewhere else?


----------



## melgalea (Aug 12, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Is that yours? (the glider lol)
> I thought we couldn't keep Sugar Gliders in qld or is that taken somewhere else?




JONNO owns ERD - educational reptile displays and is allowed to have them on a demonstrators licence


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh of course! lol
Cheers


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 12, 2008)

The glider is cuter, but i do admire mel for putting up with you:shock:. 
Plus you don't need a big head by knowing everyone thinks your missus is a bit of alright.


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 12, 2008)

i dotn know the squirrel is pretty cute


----------



## Pythonking (Aug 12, 2008)

Glider


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 12, 2008)

the glider, those eyes always get me!! adorable little things!!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 12, 2008)

zoocam said:


> how come your not in the photo jonno. i would vote for you
> but hmmm i guess the little glider wins my vote for now. it has beautiful big eyes


 
What's the saying...one bad apple spoils the lot? 

And yeah, we keep several Gliders thanks to our Demonstrators Permit. We have both Sugars and Squirrels. It's not possible for any private person to own native mammals in Queensland, so please don't contact us asking for some.

Stu, I admire her for putting up with me too. Sometimes I'm a bit hard to handle but she knows my intentions are always pure!


----------



## gonff (Aug 12, 2008)

glider lol!

i want one now!!!


----------



## thepythonpit (Aug 12, 2008)

are you planning on breeding her ?
how much do the babys go for


----------



## smelly (Aug 12, 2008)

I have to say that Gizmo the glider is the cuter one......hes not much of a glider tho....more like a faller...he fell off the lounge tonight while trying to eat leftover milo from the bottom of a mug......it was a graceful fall tho...he clung onto the spoon for dear life!!!! Jonno nearly had a whoopsie in his pants from laughing so much.


----------



## missllama (Aug 12, 2008)

the glider lol


----------



## Jewly (Aug 12, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> are you planning on breeding her ?
> how much do the babys go for


 

You are talking about the glider I assume..lol

I'd say the glider but that's just because I'm not into girls.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 12, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> are you planning on breeding her ?
> how much do the babys go for



Haha the Glider is a boy. Apparently breeding with the non-glider is off the cards though!

Gizmo the Glider is going to spend his days doing shows, eating whatever he can find and providing endless hours of amusement to us as he works out another way to be the most uncoordinated, useless Glider ever to grace the planet. 

We do have a colony of them and we will be breeding them but won't be selling to the public.


----------



## smelly (Aug 12, 2008)

And just to set the record straight....there is no way in hell that i am going to be reproducing with Jonno!!!!! One of him is enough...i couldnt handle having his satan spawn running around catching snakes and pretending they know what they are doing too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 12, 2008)

We'll have a chat about that...


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 12, 2008)

oi jonno how much does that whip hurt...shes certainly cracking it at the moment hahah i can see her thumb and your under it go mel lol


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 12, 2008)

Haha you'll learn Smithy, you'll learn. Bec won't be serving you coffee in bed for much longer...

This ones a keeper, gotta do what I can to hang on to her!


----------



## smelly (Aug 12, 2008)

You cant really talk Chris.....kimmy wears the pants in your relationship....Jonno wears the pants with us...i just tell him what side to wear the zip on....hehe


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 12, 2008)

The glider is starting to look cuter now ..


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 12, 2008)

Haha Bazza, she drives a hard bargain mate, but it's smiles like this one that make it worth it.


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 12, 2008)

hahah i dont think so, yous know the drill in the mornings warm clothes and a coffee with out delay hahah ya got put the feet firmly down:lol: 
hahah i love it...u old smoothy jonno


----------



## smelly (Aug 12, 2008)

Enough pictures of me up on aps please!!!!!!!!! ppl will start to talk....rumours will start......then how am i meant to pick up other guys of everyone knows that i know you!!!!!!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 12, 2008)

I see you have finally picked up my plan...nobody will dare move in on you once they know you're involved with me and my massive guns


----------



## smelly (Aug 12, 2008)

Hahahaha......those massive guns couldnt win me a toy at the ekka today...i had to win one myself.!!!!!!! Jonnos my hero.....(flutter of eyelids)


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 12, 2008)

smelly said:


> Hahahaha......those massive guns couldnt win me a toy at the ekka today...i had to win one myself.!!!!!!! Jonnos my hero.....(flutter of eyelids)





hahah i feel your pain jonno i couldnt win my girl a toy at the ekka either i just got duped like a sucker out of my mular. "damn karneys!! i know your tricks"


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 12, 2008)

no need to keep them here, we see squrrial and sugar gliders in the backyard ( think we get feathertailed gliders to)


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 12, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> hahah i feel your pain jonno i couldnt win my girl a toy at the ekka either i just got duped like a sucker out of my mular. "damn karneys!! i know your tricks"



Tell me about it man. This one Carnie, who I swear had 6 fingers, managed to swindle me out of twenty bucks trying to win two X-boxes. Didn't help that Mel decided to baseball pitch the balls into the angled plastic containers...


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 12, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Tell me about it man. This one Carnie, who I swear had 6 fingers, managed to swindle me out of twenty bucks trying to win two X-boxes. Didn't help that Mel decided to baseball pitch the balls into the angled plastic containers...





hahah the angled plastic containers are classics, those karneys are smart but we have one thing over them.......................................we're not karneys:lol:


----------



## smelly (Aug 12, 2008)

if i recall...the carney was telling me that i nearly had it while he was telling you to ease up and do it more gently.......mmm...how the story changes when its jonnos pride on the table.....


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey I never managed how hopeless I was...we all know that!

But I do know you use Calcium Carbonate for Africans


----------



## smelly (Aug 12, 2008)

You dont even have Africans you tool!!!!!!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 12, 2008)

Nope, but I have Nemo's!


----------



## smelly (Aug 12, 2008)

Youre going to have a black eye very soon!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 12, 2008)

Would you like a shoulder rub?


----------



## smelly (Aug 12, 2008)

no im fine thanks....maybe someone else would like one of jonnos shoulder rubs....highest bidder????


----------



## jessb (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL get a room you two!!!

But yeah, if you can pop down to Sydney in the next hour before my husband gets home from work, I'd love a shoulder rub!!!!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 12, 2008)

Haha we will just make fun of each other if we're in the same room anyway. 

She might crack jokes about selling me to the highest bidder, but she's known to get violent if the winner of the bid actually tries to claim their prize


----------



## jaih (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice looking glider


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 14, 2008)

this could be turned into a soap......Will Jonno get the girl?......will smellie ever say I do ? is that Gizmo really their love child? will Jonno stop doing woopsies in his pants?,and does he really put the seat down after he goes?and the cliff hanger ......does smellie know what Jonnos intentions are with their 1st born ? tune in next time on the days of ERD......................


----------



## Moreliaman (Aug 14, 2008)

What good news private people cant keep them, im glad im thinking of living in queens now..... those things stink & breed like rabbits !!


----------



## djfreshy (Aug 20, 2008)

Ill start the bidding!!!!!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 20, 2008)

On the Glider or Mel? I don't think either are for sale...but there's no harm in bidding!


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 20, 2008)

well i think i am. lol.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 20, 2008)

Be careful mate, if you keep posting photo's like that, you'll be inundated with text messages every time there's an AHS meeting in Sydney...


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 20, 2008)

Hahaha, why are they that way inclined down there.? lol.


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 21, 2008)

smelly said:


> And just to set the record straight....there is no way in hell that i am going to be reproducing with Jonno!!!!! One of him is enough...i couldnt handle having his satan spawn running around catching snakes and *pretending they know what they are doing too*!!!!!!!!



Wow I find that to be really funny...


----------



## mebebrian (Aug 21, 2008)

I vote tha furry one


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 21, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Wow I find that to be really funny...



Good for you


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Aug 21, 2008)

Get off the forums mullet, come and finish this paperwork...


----------

